# Stray Cat - RSPCA paying for treatment?



## ClareKitty (Feb 20, 2018)

Bit of the back story first (skip this part if you like, I do babble on) Since my boyfriend moved in to his home 3 years ago he has always known what he assumed was someone elses cat roam the area. I moved in 6 months ago and me being the big softie I am started to feed it whenever it turned up... I have become quite attached to the little fur ball! Its such a friendly and loving cat, I couldn't resist. It usually pops to see us once every couple of days, sometimes everyday, until last week... We didn't see it for a few days until Friday when it turned up looking extremely worse for wear. Its legs covered in muck, mucky bloody nose, fur missing on one of its back legs and a slight limp :-( 

We let it out over the weekend in the hope its owner (if it has one) would obviously take the vets but every morning it's kept returning to us.

I rang the RSPCA this morning who advised me an RSPCA inspector could collect it or alternatively I could take it to a vets myself to save an inspector coming out. I said I'd take it to a vets myself. So.. RSPCA gave me a reference number to give to the vets and I took it to a VETS 4 PETS this evening. Vet checked for a microchip.. Nothing. He gave me antibiotics and painkillers for it and wants me to go back on Friday for a check up... However, receptionist told me the RSPCA have only given then £50 towards treatment. That appointment and medication alone came to £90. The receptionist was lovely, obviously knew the situation and wasn't demanding me to make extra payment BUT I am worried it may get to this.. She said a manager will call me tomorrow. 

Has anyone else been in this situation with a stray?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello. It's wonderful that you've helped give a stray a chance. My wife and I run our own rescue dealing exclusively with stray cats. Almost all the calls we get from concerned members of the public (discounting those from irresponsible people just trying to give up their pets) are from people who have already called the RSPCA and Cats Protection and simply been told "Very sorry, but we're just not interested". I know that on some occasions the RSPCA do give £50 vet vouchers to members of the public but it is rare. At least round here it's rare. When I see them on the TV in their nice clean cars in their nice clean uniforms looking oh so caring for the camera I want to chuck a brick through the screen. And Cats Protection are not much better. They do hand out a neutering voucher once in a blue moon, but that's about it. Our little rescue is self funded. The wife and I have jobs. Me full time, she part time. We collect jumble and bric-a-brac to do fetes and boot sales to help raise funds for vet fees. We've asked both these charitable organisations for a small amount of assistance in neutering strays and some assistance with vet fees and we just got a big fat NO!

Nobody is interested in strays, it seems.

Sorry, didn't mean to turn that into a rant.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ClareKitty said:


> Bit of the back story first (skip this part if you like, I do babble on) Since my boyfriend moved in to his home 3 years ago he has always known what he assumed was someone elses cat roam the area. I moved in 6 months ago and me being the big softie I am started to feed it whenever it turned up... I have become quite attached to the little fur ball! Its such a friendly and loving cat, I couldn't resist. It usually pops to see us once every couple of days, sometimes everyday, until last week... We didn't see it for a few days until Friday when it turned up looking extremely worse for wear. Its legs covered in muck, mucky bloody nose, fur missing on one of its back legs and a slight limp :-(
> 
> We let it out over the weekend in the hope its owner (if it has one) would obviously take the vets but every morning it's kept returning to us.
> 
> ...


I would take responsibility for this cat and officially *own* it. So cough up the £40 plus get it microchipped in your name. Then look after all its needs and keep him in for at least a month so he realises he has a permanent home with you.
In your position, without a cat, I would be over the moon to get such a gorgeous loving readymade companion


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As all of us on here know all too well, vet fees are expensive. But I agree with @SbanR that now is the time to take the step to accepting full ownership of this lovely little cat with all that entails....yes there will be expenses incurred but I hope you will find that the rewards of having a pet ( and one that CHOSE you) outweigh any negatives.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@GPTC I have to say that in London, or at least locally....CP are pretty generous with their free neutering scheme. I have had multiple strays neutered over the years, most of whom I have then been able to get a rescue space for after CP have paid for the neuter ( they often want to TNR) So I think that members of the public can access those schemes whereas Rescues themselves cannot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

Paddypaws said:


> @GPTC I have to say that in London, or at least locally....CP are pretty generous with their free neutering scheme. I have had multiple strays neutered over the years, most of whom I have then been able to get a rescue space for after CP have paid for the neuter ( they often want to TNR) So I think that members of the public can access those schemes whereas Rescues themselves cannot.


That's the way is is supposed to be, but the public that call us have generally called CP and / or RSCPA 1st. These organisations are well known so the public go straight to them. When they've been turned down they start calling the rescues they can find on the internet. If by some chance they haven't already called them we ask and advise them to do so. They soon call us back with tales of woe.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

GPTC said:


> That's the way is is supposed to be, but the public that call us have generally called CP and / or RSCPA 1st. These organisations are well known so the public go straight to them. When they've been turned down they start calling the rescues they can find on the internet. If by some chance they haven't already called them we ask and advise them to do so. They soon call us back with tales of woe.


I agree that smaller local rescues so often have to pick up the pieces, with very limited finances to do so. I just 'use' CP for the free neutering though so at least I am not bringing that added expense to the local rescue.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@GPTC - The CP in my area (South East) promotes their free neutering scheme for stray cats. Anyone who takes on a stray, feeds it and cares for it, is eligible for a voucher for free neutering for the cat. I have never known any member of the public to be turned down.

I know of a couple of Rescues that have successfully applied for grants from charitable trusts dedicated to cat welfare. The grants have been specifically for the purpose of neutering a number of rescued stray cats. One of the Rescues I refer to is privately run, not a registered charity, so is in similar circumstances to your Rescue.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Chillminx. But their email response made it quite clear that their priority is irresponsible owners, not strays.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, £50 per case is the maximum they will pay. 

It doesn't go very far - for cases requiring surgery etc, the veterinary practice effectively has to treat for free (unless the finder is able to pay, or fundraising is successful).

I guess the RSPCA's budget is limited though; no charity is a bottomless pit of cash.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

GPTC said:


> their nice clean uniforms


Hahaha! Yeah, navy blue but never ever covered in cat hair, are they! I love black but never wear it because of the hair hazard.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Claire,

What a lovely thing you're doing for this puss. From you talking about her behaviour it sounds as though she's possibly a stray who most likely has a few homes nearby. Do you think you could pop a paper collar on her? You write your phone number on and where she wanders to next will give you a call. If she does have a few homes, maybe the other owners will chip in and help out? Its important to keep putting the paper collar on and encourage her other 'friends' to do the same for a few weeks.

https://www.cats.org.uk/uploads/documents/COM_1032_Lost_and_found_collar_print_out_AW.pdf

I work with a group on facebook that try to reunite stray dogs and cats, and recently, a big tom cat who we were trying to reunite with an owner, had about 4 homes but no owner! Those fond of the cat arranged to get him neutered with Cats Protection and paid for vaccinations and a health check at the vets. This cat is quite famous on the facebook group now but it goes to show that stray cats are pretty clever and will get help where they can.

Here's a link to a paper collar that explains what you do.

If you're really struggling, maybe you could contact a rescue who will help with vet care and will get the cat a loving happy forever home. Here's a list to rescues that you can find in the UK.

https://www.catchat.org/index.php/cat-rescue-centres-uk-ireland

Of course I hope you adopt the puss yourself as you seem quite fond 

All the best.


----------

